

Haystack vs How The Internet Works - locopati
http://haystacky.s3.amazonaws.com/www.oblomovka.com/wp/2010/09/14/haystack-vs-how-the-internet-works/index.html

======
locopati
Found from Boing Boing's link-filled story
[http://www.boingboing.net/2010/09/14/haystack-is-
burning.htm...](http://www.boingboing.net/2010/09/14/haystack-is-burning.html)

(I did search for haystack on this site and found no recent references to
this, but I won't be surprised if someone points out a dup)

